# Cat6 for in-wall line audio?



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm building a new HT and am about to cover up the walls (after inspections, of course). Video will be via projector (Panny PT-AE4000) and AVR will be in adjacent closet.

I want to add connectivity for my laptop to the rear of the room so we can connect my laptop to the projector. I've installed a CL2-rated SVGA cable from the wall port up to the projector and now I just need to run line level audio to the AVR. I'd like to use some Cat6 cable I have left over from the project, rather than use any of my good shielded coax (Belden 1694a) which I am using for all of the "important" line level audio (e.g., sub input). 

I am not worried about top-notch audio (if I need that, I'll put the laptop in the AV closet and connect directly to AVR with better cables), but I do want it to be functional - AND SAFE.

Any reason Cat6 is a bad idea for line level in-wall audio for this application?

Thanks,
sga2


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

sga2 said:


> I'm building a new HT and am about to cover up the walls (after inspections, of course). Video will be via projector (Panny PT-AE4000) and AVR will be in adjacent closet.
> 
> I want to add connectivity for my laptop to the rear of the room so we can connect my laptop to the projector. I've installed a CL2-rated SVGA cable from the wall port up to the projector and now I just need to run line level audio to the AVR. I'd like to use some Cat6 cable I have left over from the project, rather than use any of my good shielded coax (Belden 1694a) which I am using for all of the "important" line level audio (e.g., sub input).
> 
> ...


Cat6 is the considered a front-runner for the next connector in A/V (see 5play), but it's not their just yet. I'd say there is no harm in giving it a go. You could always use the cat 5 to pull through the coax if necessary. Nice thing is you may be wired for the future too.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> Cat6 is the considered a front-runner for the next connector in A/V (see 5play), but it's not their just yet. I'd say there is no harm in giving it a go. You could always use the cat 5 to pull through the coax if necessary. Nice thing is you may be wired for the future too.


I had not seen that. It's about time someone connected the dots...

Thanks for the tip!

sga2


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, I always leave Cat5e in all of my conduit pulls. It doubles great as an extra connector or a pull for more wires (and it's relatively cheap). Cat6 is a bit more pricey and is less flexible, but you can definitely push more data through it.


----------

